# Golf 1.4 TSI 160BHP New HPFP & CAM follower Strange Noise



## dylost (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi Guys,

Please can you assist on an issue I have with my Golf 1.4 TSI 160bhp,

I had a issue with my golf were on the autobahn the car would lose the power in 6th Gear, however dropping down to 5th Gear the power will come back.

Long story short I was told i needed to replace the HPFP and cam follower.

However, from replacing both items I hear a weird sound (video attached)



What could potentially cause this issue?


any advice would be greatly appreciated


2 Faults Found:
008852 - Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276)
P2294 - 000 - Open Circuit - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 87
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 124111 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.12.02
Time: 17:08:58

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2546 /min
Load: 36.5 %
Speed: 111.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 26.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

008851 - Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276)
P2293 - 000 - Mechanical Malfunction - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 124223 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.12.02
Time: 21:29:13

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 942 /min
Load: 48.2 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 35.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.716 V

Readiness: 0000 0000


----------



## dylost (Jul 31, 2020)

i have tried to upload the video but due to being a new member i cant unfortunately

however the video has been uploaded to youtube the title is 20200731 221212


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

If noise is there because of your new HPFP and follower, then maybe the parts are defective. Or, maybe you need to redo the entire job more carefully.


----------

